# Am I missing anything in this auction? (S&P content)



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simon-Patrick-L...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50

Bids at $2550 US? I've seen Simon & Patrick Pro series guitars sell for $400 Canadian.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sqeakycat has his friends budding?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Totally bogus from one end to the other.

gtrguy


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

For $10,000US you can find out everything that is wrong with the guitar and the auction. kkjuw


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> sqeakycat has his friends budding?


Yes that's what I'm thinking. 

Pretty cocky to have those Q&A posted.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Let's see, the bid is $2550 and the reserve is not met yet?

And I love the Q&A-


> Q: The headstock of the instrument that you have shown here is not a S& P high end model. It does not even have inlay work. No more comments	Apr-06-09
> A: I have said this before and I will say it again, THIS IS A UNIQUE GUITAR. There are many things that were NOT done to this guitar that are done with mass...more
> Q: Do you know that the label of your guitar shows it is a CW Flame Maple? Which means it has maple back & sides and a spruce top. It is a current...more	Apr-03-09
> A: All information that is listed for this item are correct, and *there is no way that you or anyone else is going to tell me I am wrong or incorrect on it*,...more


Anybody contact Godin?
Just for fun?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Blonde oak ..... 

Ya those are from Canadian Blonde oak trees. The ones spitting out all that blonde goodness. You know the stuff that we bottle up and sell at the side of the road.


Should be able to get a used one for the price of the shipping Tee Hee


----------

